# IMSLP Down?



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has any info on why IMSLP has gone offline?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I dunno, but I'm definitely concerned.


----------



## mckennascole (Apr 21, 2011)

IMSLP is currently under an extraordinarily underhanded legal attack by the Music Publishers Association of UK (http://mpaonline.org.uk).

The MPA, without notifying us, sent to our domain registrar GoDaddy a bogus DMCA takedown notice. GoDaddy took the entire IMSLP.ORG domain down. IMSLP has filed a DMCA counter notice with GoDaddy, however, the DMCA seems to require the registrar to wait no less than 10 days before restoring service. This means that IMSLP is inaccessible from IMSLP.ORG during this period of time. We will be working to restore service as soon as possible.

What is the MPA complaining about? Rachmaninoff's Bells, which is public domain both in Canada and the USA: http://petruccilibrary.org/wiki/The_Bel ... _Sergei%29 MPA's claim is entirely bogus.

Workaround: You can still reach the site by using either petruccilibrary.org or petruccimusiclibrary.org Note, however, that some links on the site that refer to IMSLP.ORG may be broken; you will have to manually replace IMSLP.ORG with one of the two above domain names manually in the URL bar.
http://imslpforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4775


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

IMSLP is a site we couldn't be without. "Music Publishers Association" sounds like a name that will be history soon. All these big publishing companies will sink one after another, with their annoying lawsuits. I hope composers stop giving them business, taking advantage of the internet and reaching to musicians without greedy middlemen.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

*IMSLP under attack by Music Publishers Association (UK)*

Read this!!



> IMSLP is currently under an extraordinarily underhanded legal attack by the Music Publishers Association of UK (http://mpaonline.org.uk).
> 
> The MPA, without notifying us, sent to our domain registrar GoDaddy a bogus DMCA takedown notice. GoDaddy took the entire IMSLP.ORG domain down. IMSLP has filed a DMCA counter notice with GoDaddy, however, the DMCA seems to require the registrar to wait no less than 10 days before restoring service. This means that IMSLP is inaccessible from IMSLP.ORG during this period of time. We will be working to restore service as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


http://imslpforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4775
http://imslpforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4774

http://petruccilibrary.org
http://petruccimusiclibrary.org


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*IMSLP taken down*

The sheet music site IMSLP has been taken down by a copyright claim from the British Music Publisher's Association (MPA). For those not in the know, IMSLP is a site where you can download sheet music that is in the public domain.
It was taken down because of a Rachmaninoff score that allegedly is on the site illegally.

The letter from the MPA to GoDaddy, IMSLP's domain registrar can be read in full here.
IMSLP's response to the letter can be found here


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaand music students all over the world were catapulted back a 100 years in time, where they would go to libaries to find scores.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No!!! That's how I look at all those...those wonderful blurs of notes!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like it's normal now; the site says the MPA withdrew their claim.


----------

